# Couple of Small Bores



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

With the prices they want for 22 ammo I have been shooting a lot of 38Spec. in my 38s & 357s revolvers. I have also been shooting
my old 25/20 Win & 32/20 Marlin a lot more. I cast my own bullets for all these and can shoot them for less than a 22. Both guns
make ideal small game rifles. A lb. of powder contains 7000 grains. The 25/20 takes 5.5gr and the 32/20 uses 3.5gr, that's a lot
of shooting out of a pound of powder! They don't kick and the report is less than a 22 Lr. Hi vel. Also less meat damage than a 22hp.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Dan, what is that 32-20 worth? Looks to be in nice shape. How long have you had the gun?? Just curious.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Went to an auction few months back, and was bidding on a Marlin 32-20. Had to drop out at 950 due to lack of funds.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got the 32/20 around 35yrs. ago, off a retired Sheriff. He got into the nasty addiction of bass fishing and had to
sell me the gun to support his habit. It is in very good shape, it's a rifle with Octagon barrel and cresant butt.
As to price I don't know offhand, old Marlin lever actions are easier to come by than Winchesters. I am trying
to talk old guy out of indentical rifle in 38/40, It's going to set me back $500.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't blame ya a bit *Drm50*. 
I've done the same thing and quite frankly, could care less if 22 ammo ever comes back. With almost 7000rds stashed in the safe, I still don't shoot em much anymore. And surely won't get desperate or foolish enough to pay some of the prices people are asking for it. I can tell ya the old loader has been getting a workout. So have the BP rifles as well as the bows. 

Like you, the last couple years I've dug out some old projectiles/brass I've accumulated and packed all over the country for the last 40yrs and started loading them up. I quit loading and casting bullets for many years but never did stop accumulating components when I could get a deal on them. My wife would just shake her head every time I came in with a case of this or that. She would say something like,"you really need that pile of junk you're never gonna use to fill up the other half of the barn that's full junk you've had forever you're never gonna use".  As the result of the 22 shortage, I found out just how much I missed, and really enjoy reloading. And...every time I load up a few thousand rds., I get to show my wife just how wrong she can be.  
By the way...she has yet to show me that she will ever make use of all the old purse's and shoe's she has.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Drm50 said:


> Got the 32/20 around 35yrs. ago, off a retired Sheriff. He got into the nasty addiction of bass fishing and had to
> sell me the gun to support his habit. It is in very good shape, it's a rifle with Octagon barrel and cresant butt.
> As to price I don't know offhand, old Marlin lever actions are easier to come by than Winchesters. I am trying
> to talk old guy out of indentical rifle in 38/40, It's going to set me back $500.


I think 500 might be a deal of a price for you brother.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Dovans, I use to be a regular at Garners Auction in Carolton. I did killer there both buying and selling. Then 
came the Internet. I couldn't complain about the prices he was getting for my stuff, but it got to point I couldn't
by anything reasonable. I wasn't buying to resell, I was buying guns that were popular in this area for trade
stock. Most of the good old guns I got back then were from trades. Then if I didn't want the old gun I would
run it through the auction, buy more trading stock and continue rolling the snow ball. Now it's hard to come
up with good trading stock, at a price that is practical, so I am reduced to paying cash. There are a lot of
old guns in these hills, you just have to be at right place at right time. I only buy when it is good deal.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Have a 25-20 and about 300 rnds of ammo.Not wanting to shoot it cause the ammo so hard to find. If I remember right, it is a 1903 vintage..


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a lot of brass and it lasts many loadings. Have old Ideal mould for 65 gr FN bullet. This lets me shoot a
lot of 25/20. For some reason these old guns like cast bullets better than jacketed. The Winchester of mine in
the pics, I used one day on WVa deer hunt. At the time It belonged to relative of mine. I shot a deer with it and
pestered him until he traded it to me. I was 15 yrs old and didn't know any better, I traded a 94 32special for it.
25/20 is not a ideal deer gun. I could kick myself in the butt, a couple years back I got a original Marlin 38/55
That had a presentation plate in the stock. It was retirement presentation to a conductor on railroad. The gun
was mint. A guy from down McConnelsville who collects railroad stuff herd about it and made me a deal I 
couldn't refuse and I let it go. I guess you can't keep em all.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

There's a shop up north (paulsmarine) that has a handful of 94 32ws. All in pretty good shape. thinking 6-700 range. Could be wrong on that though.. He has a particular gun I am interested in and if I go back I'll double check the prices if you want.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks Dovans, I have nice 94, 32ws cira 1954, I would still be interested in early 1900 gun in
nice condition.


----------

